

Hidden encrypted volumes (or how to defeat password extortion) - slaven
http://www.truecrypt.org/docs/hidden-volume

======
slaven
Context: TrueCrypt allows you to have an alternate password that decrypts a
different "fake" volume. This way you can give up a password and no one would
be able to tell whether or not they're looking at the right files. This has
been around for years.

